# Flint River Dangerous ???



## Tmpr111 (Apr 8, 2014)

I assume it's moving rather fast after this rain right now?  Woosley landing to Outdoor Center area.... Anyone know?

My friend was hoping to paddle (board) this sometime this week....


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 9, 2014)

Would not be the brightest move!


----------



## Randy (Apr 9, 2014)

Heck no it's at 13.18 at Molena gauge.  That over twice the safe range.


----------



## strokin99 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm suppose to go down this Friday/Saturday for a over nighter. Putting in at Woodbury, Not sure if this is going to happen.  What would be a safe level.  Boats will be a canoe and kayaks


----------



## steelshotslayer (Apr 9, 2014)

I wouldn't float if its over 9 foot in a canoe/ boat.  I've done 8.5 at 36 bridge its fast and if you know the area not to bad most of the shoals will be under water though its not worth fishing.  Ideal is under 8, but its  definitely rolling at the moment though I looked this morning and they predicting it to crest at 16 foot at molena Thursday night so this weekend is pretty much shot.


----------



## strokin99 (Apr 9, 2014)

The plan was go from Woodbury to Sprewell Bluff. Camping around mile 7.  But as stated I believe this trip is not going to happen.  I bet the park is under water today or close to it.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 9, 2014)

I have floated it at 9 it was really calm, fast but calm ,just a few ripples even the bigger shoals were just ripples. kinda boring actually. Strokin you going to use that hammock?


----------



## strokin99 (Apr 10, 2014)

Semi-Pro said:


> I have floated it at 9 it was really calm, fast but calm ,just a few ripples even the bigger shoals were just ripples. kinda boring actually. Strokin you going to use that hammock?



We decide to go camp at west Point instead of the Flint.  The Flint is still going up as of this morning.  I don't want to chance with teenage boys.  Yes the Hennessy will come out.  I've been sleeping in the woods behind the house trying to get the hang of hammock sleeping.  The kids will be in Eno's.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 10, 2014)

Well if you ever need a float partner just ask.


----------



## southern touch (Apr 15, 2014)

Strokin99, how long is the trip from Woodbury to Sprewell Bluff?  I was thinking about doing it soon...actually from Gay to Sprewell Bluff.  Also, can you tube or do you have to use a kayak or canoe to be safe?


----------



## Randy (Apr 15, 2014)

14 miles from 109 bridge to the bluff.  I would not want to tube that.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Apr 16, 2014)

Randy said:


> 14 miles from 109 bridge to the bluff.  I would not want to tube that.



AGREED... Seen some kids last year from the bluff to 36 on a blow up air mattress they passed me at Table Rock and I have yet to figure out how they made it that far.


----------



## southern touch (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys.   What are the main reasons for not tubing?....rocks, drop-offs, water speed?  I've never been on the Flint.  Just a few guys in mid-late 30's looking for something fun to do after turkey season.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 16, 2014)

I'd think its more of a "your going to be in the water a very long time".  The lower section could be "tubeable" but there are large stretches of very slow water north of Hwy 36


----------



## Randy (Apr 16, 2014)

Yep 14 miles is a long way on a tube.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Apr 16, 2014)

If you gonna float might I recommend The bluff to the WMA.  You can even stop and grab a beer at the outdoor center.  The 18 bridge float is long slow plus if the water is anywhere near low that last section before the bluff is a pain.


----------



## southern touch (Apr 16, 2014)

steelshotslayer,  one of my buddies lives in Gay across from Big Red Oak Plantation.  It would be easy for us to put in at 18 bridge.  We were thinking of having the women drop us off and let them go and tan/swim or whatever at the Bluff and then we get off at the bluff.  How long with normal water conditions do you think it would take from the 18 bridge to the S. Bluff?  I am guessing the water speed would be around 3/fps on average which is 2.04 mph and roughly 8 miles.  So does 4 hours seem close?  I may be way off on my guestimations.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Apr 17, 2014)

southern touch said:


> steelshotslayer,  one of my buddies lives in Gay across from Big Red Oak Plantation.  It would be easy for us to put in at 18 bridge.  We were thinking of having the women drop us off and let them go and tan/swim or whatever at the Bluff and then we get off at the bluff.  How long with normal water conditions do you think it would take from the 18 bridge to the S. Bluff?  I am guessing the water speed would be around 3/fps on average which is 2.04 mph and roughly 8 miles.  So does 4 hours seem close?  I may be way off on my guestimations.



Yea with fishing and presumably some dragging your looking at a 8 hour minimum trip and that's hurrying.  The last time I floated that trip put in was day break and we arrived at the bluff around 5.   That is a LONG float.  If you are wanting something in the 4 hour range The bluff to 36 or Goat Mountain to the bluff.  If time is a factor those are the two I would do they can be done quickly or dragged out that way you aren't paddling your butt off trying to make it on time.


----------



## southern touch (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2014)

This weather is making me impatient!!!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Apr 20, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> This weather is making me impatient!!!



I agree had to cancel the april tourney cause of it hopefully it will be back right come the second saturday in may.  I am about stir crazy.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I agree had to cancel the april tourney cause of it hopefully it will be back right come the second saturday in may.  I am about stir crazy.




just when it's getting back right......Bam,another 3 inches!!!


----------



## englishmonster (May 14, 2014)

We do 20-30 miles in jan every year. Kayaks a d canoes


----------

